# Immediate OC error code on Kohler



## backlog (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a Kohler 14kws whole house standby generator. From a cold start, the engine cranks about 3 times showing CC1. Then immediately goes to OC. If I try run a second time it starts right up and runs fine. To get it to happen again, I wait until it's cold again and repeat again. It doesn't happen if the unit was run recently. What could it be?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

disconnect the power to the gen set first.
then pull the 12 volt battery and take it to autozone or oreillys and have it tested.


----------



## backlog (Dec 17, 2020)

Thank you very much. I went to remove the battery to have it checked at NAPA and found the neg wire was not tight, it just came off. I had the battery checked anyway and it's fine. I put it back in, tightened +/- and it started right up.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ha!
I love a smoking gun!
put a bit of grease on those terminals to keep the corrosion down.

yea fat battery wires are a great idea on all engines..
if you go to replace them some day...
i always go the next size or two larger....
it just works better when it is super cold.

same on battery size...
larger is better if it fits the same battery tray...

they make battery blankets as well as engine heaters for cold weather.
but you need a large battery system for those on a back up gen system...


----------

